# Change Computer Owner



## sam-i7 (Jul 4, 2009)

I recently bought an old G3 iMac - and the last owner's name is still on everything 

I've changed the accounts name but i don't know how change the name of the computer owner

This is one of the first times I've ever used a mac - so I don't know much about them

thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Which version of the Mac OS is it running? TO find out, select About this Mac from the Apple menu in the upper left.


----------



## sam-i7 (Jul 4, 2009)

its OS X 10.3.9


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay, instead of changing the account names, you should be making new accounts, and then delete the old ones. To change the computer name, you open the Sharing System Preference Pane. Also, have you opened Address Book and changed the "me" card?


----------

